
Apple’s Stance Highlights a More Confrontational Tech Industry - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/18/technology/apples-stance-highlights-a-more-confrontational-tech-industry.html?hp&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&clickSource=story-heading&module=first-column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news&_r=0
======
mtgx
Meanwhile, crickets from some companies:

[http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/19/technology/tech-
reactions-...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/19/technology/tech-reactions-on-
apple-highlight-issues-with-government-requests.html)

